# Monster Cable power centers



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I need help deciding on which Monster Cable power center to purchase. It's between the MP EP IR-3650
& the HP IR 2550. Obviously, both have IR capabilities. It seems that they maybe almost identical except
that the 2550 has an alarm if there is a power surge. 

All input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What are you looking for in a power center. With Monster, not only are you paying more than the product is worth, but you're also supporting a company who makes a habit out of anti-competitive practices including suing small American businesses. They also have a habit of misinforming potential customers with confusing, misleading, and just plain incorrect specs and features all to get their money.

If you're looking for power protection and ir control, I'd go with a Tripplite, panamax, Belkin, or other surge protector/power center and a separate IR blaster system or harmony remote. Both will cost you less than the monster solution, offer better functionality, and not support, what I believe, is an evil company. Yes, evil:


e·vil
   /ˈivəl/ Show Spelled[ee-vuhl] Show IPA
–adjective
1.
morally wrong or bad; immoral; wicked: evil deeds; an evil life.
2.
harmful; injurious: evil laws.
3.
characterized or accompanied by misfortune or suffering; unfortunate; disastrous: to be fallen on evil days.
4.
due to actual or imputed bad conduct or character: an evil reputation.
5.
marked by anger, irritability, irascibility, etc.: He is known for his evil disposition.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree with Marshall on many of the evil aspects of the Monster Power corporation.

I have two Panamax units at home and we use Tripp-Lite stuff at work and they are all built very solid.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good call Marchall, I Know when i was searching for powercenters those are the main reasons i didn't even give them a look. Plus there are far better options out there.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like you guys have a personal beef with Monster Cable. Is it because it's not American made or you believe that there trying to corner the market under false pretense ?
Anyway thanks for your responses.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have no problem with them being made overseas, in fact, I usually buy monoprice cables made overseas instead of Monster. I have a serious problem with their ethics, business practices, and quality of product (I once asked an installer what the best cable was and he answered "anything but Monster". Apparently their failure rate was tremendous).

So yes, I proudly exclaim that I have a beef with Monster, as much as I do against any other evil entity. And, it think that is perfectly rational, but I'd be open to arguments to the contrary. Why should I support a company that offers mediocre products for 5x the price of better ones and habitually spread half-lies about technology painting their own customer base as suckers while they simultaneous stifle competition with frivolous lawsuits while damaging unrelated business responsible for feeding families? I can't think of a single thing that monster does that is good for anything besides its own bottom line.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

choice1 said:


> Sounds like you guys have a personal beef with Monster Cable. Is it because it's not American made or you believe that there trying to corner the market under false pretense ?
> Anyway thanks for your responses.


I just know there are better products out there. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The value thing is important, but what really got me was them suing everyone who had the word Monster in their name, including a dry cleaning business, mini-golf course in Florida, Disney/Pixar (Monsters, Inc.) -- it's ridiculous under any circumstances. The fact they are overpriced compared to Monoprice, Parts Express, RAM Electronics, or Blue Jeans Cable offerings just seals it.

As for power distro centers -- I have a Monster 5000 that I got on clearance several years back. I also have two Panamax units that are much better built -- so I recommend those over the Monster any day.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of your inputs and vital info in regards to the Monster.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with the above posters, but in regards to your question, the 3650 offers the ability to control other components via IR and comes packaged with a IR receiver so you can keep everything behind cabinets except for the receiver. If you have a universal remote, especially one with RF features, this will not benefit you at all and I would go with the comparable 2550. However, there are many other products out there that don't have the Monster name that are very good and don't have the bad reputation (and false-hype) that monster carries. Oops, I should have capitalized that... Monster, not monster.. :T


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Matteo. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Anytime. Let us know what you do.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Our local best buy has a display for the monster power centers, one of the working units has a plexi top that is labled to show what is what. I was amazed by the wiring inside. Its all 16ga and uses the cheap blue connectors like you can get at walmart. Also the rear outlets are cheap . 

I have all my AV gear and computer network gear together in one media stand. 

When I bought my external hard drive I also wanted to get a new surge protector because my mondster 8 outlet unit my dad gave me was full.

I bought this dynex unit: http://www.dynexproducts.com/products/computers/DX-S114231.html becuase it was $30 has more surge protection and filtering than the $80+ monster 12 outlet unit.

It works great.

I still use my old monster strip but my 360, wii, and external hd are pluged into that so I can kill the power when they are not in use.


----------



## iponk1322 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm using APC PF8VNT3-GR for my Home Theater system.. It has Surge Potection, filtering, 8 Outlets with Phone, Coax & Network Protection.. 
Once upon a time I heard a hum that is very audible on the output of my Onkyo TX-SR606. At first I thought I got a dirty electric signal. But then I realized that the hum had emerged since I put the SPDIF output from my cable TV decoder to Onkyo. Then I tried to install the coaxial cable from the cable TV provider to the APC, and from the APC to the TV decoder, and the hum sound instantly disappeared. It really worth the money.. I bought it for around $40 here in Indonesia. While the Monster product with the same spec worth nearly $300 here.


----------

